# Creating Site Banners



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a free Banner creation program?


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Like website banner ads? I don't know of anything. I just use photoshop to make mine.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Dave G said:


> Like website banner ads? I don't know of anything. I just use photoshop to make mine.


Exactly but I just need some for link exchanges.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

GIMP is a free Photoshop alternative you might try.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

kentphoto said:


> You just make your banner in photoshop, illustrator or whatever. Put it up on your server, and send people the code with the link to your site in there.
> 
> ie)<a href="httq://burbyshirts.com"><img src ="httq://www.burbyshirts.com/img/blatant_burby.gif">
> 
> ...


Thanks... code writing isnt my power at all. Designing the banner is simple. I know there are banner programs out there that have some interesting features and was just wondering if anyone used them.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Dave G said:


> I just use photoshop to make mine.


Me too


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Twinge said:


> GIMP is a free Photoshop alternative you might try.


You can also try Inkscape, which is a free vector graphics program. I work between Inkscape and Photoshop when doing web stuff. You might try Inkscape/GIMP. I use Inkscape to make shapes, text, whatever, and then import them into Photoshop (or the GIMP) to put in some shading or to use some filters or effects.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Can anyone suggest a free Banner creation program?


Here are some free website banner links:

http://www.bannercreator.us/create-banner.php

http://www.coder.com/creations/banner/banner-form.pl.cgi

http://cooltext.com/Logo_Design?Style=3dOutlineGradient

http://www.animationonline.com/s/banner_templates.html

http://www.bannerbreak.com/


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

If your looking to create animated banners http://www.blumentals.net/egifan/ is pretty simple. Not free but reasonable.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

CrazyTeeShirts said:


> If your looking to create animated banners http://www.blumentals.net/egifan/ is pretty simple. Not free but reasonable.


Stone Design has a few neat apps (if you're using a Mac), including a free GIF animator that is really simple to use, and powerful enough for most purposes: http://www.stone.com/ (the GIF animator is called GIFfun).


----------

